# Southern Worthersee 2012



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

*May 18, 19, & 20*
www.southernworthersee.com


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## jdmVWpartier (Sep 20, 2011)

:wave: you'll see me there @ the helendorf


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

This will be my first :thumbup:


----------



## 2point0jetta (Jul 22, 2009)

71camaro said:


> This will be my first :thumbup:


Same here. I can't wait


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

It is going to be my first SOWO. Is it really worth a 10 hour drive.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Jacenty8 said:


> It is going to be my first SOWO. Is it really worth a 10 hour drive.


14 for you. 10 for VA


----------



## Jacenty8 (May 3, 2007)

ThEnergizer said:


> 14 for you. 10 for VA


Thank you
Anyway, is it really worth such a long drive?
Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I997 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

_*Thank you
Anyway, is it really worth such a long drive? *_ I'm obviously a little biased, but abso-frickin'-lutely! The new PVW is about to be in bookstores, pick up the newest issue and see what they had to say (they traveled from England!). If you've never been, you ought to at least go once. Look at it this way, the time is gonna pass either way, at the end of the 14hrs you're still at your house, or your in another world surrounded by thousands of different cars and people than what you see at home....top parties too!


----------



## AreEyeSee (Jul 11, 2010)

Going to be my first as well. Really looking forward to this.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*2012*

Just registered for 2012!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

I wanna go so bad.


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

2012 will be my first SoWo... driving down from NJ.


----------



## csantimays (Nov 21, 2004)

Just booked the house. Right on the golf course around the corner. $900/week, 4br, sleeps 8. God I love the hills of GA!


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

cant wait. soooo much fun last year :thumbup:


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

I am thinking of doing this next year Instead of h2o. What makes it so amazing ? The area looks nice.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> I am thinking of doing this next year Instead of h2o. What makes it so amazing ? The area looks nice.


Do both. One opens the season, the other closes


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

Smart man right there. Hey what's in your 71 camaro. Want to trade for 69 4 speed torino lol.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

foxhound720 said:


> Smart man right there. Hey what's in your 71 camaro. Want to trade for 69 4 speed torino lol.


406 small block, built race engine, I've gone 10.3xx on it.


----------



## foxhound720 (Sep 11, 2003)

What's your air/intake combo ? I ran a 400ci years ago in a g body. It was nice.


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

91cabster said:


> Look at it this way, the time is gonna pass either way, at the end of the 14hrs you're still at your house, or your in another world surrounded by thousands of different cars and people than what you see at home....top parties too!


this is one of the best things I've ever read on vortex!!! so simple but makes so much sense!!! wish I could quote that and put it in my sig. but no one would understand it out of context. maybe i hang out in the MKV forum too much where not much makes sense. I would love to buy you a :beer: down there! 



csantimays said:


> Just booked the house. Right on the golf course around the corner. $900/week, 4br, sleeps 8. God I love the hills of GA!


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Hah.....*Paulaner* Hefeweizen please!


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

got you covered :thumbup:


----------



## jettahead99 (Jul 21, 2008)

Coming up from Tampa Florida


----------



## FCKaiser (Jun 22, 2011)

Soo much fun:thumbup:


----------



## swfloridamk6 (Aug 7, 2011)

Be there. :thumbup:


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

There will be about 10 of us making the trip from the NH/MA area for the first time this year - looks to be about an 18 hour drive :thumbup:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

We will be there in this hopefully:


7 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

Will be there. Were booking the house by the end of the month. 

I need to get so much done by then :facepalm:


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

meechelle said:


> There will be about 10 of us making the trip from the NH/MA area for the first time this year - looks to be about an 18 hour drive :thumbup:


You will def enjoy it... its quite different from H2Oi but in a good way... I almost like SoWo more :beer: 



PSU said:


> We will be there in this hopefully:
> 
> 
> 7 by PSUUUUU, on Flickr


I'll hold you too that


----------



## streetdreams08 (Nov 18, 2007)

boardsnow6 said:


> Will be there. Were booking the house by the end of the month.
> 
> I need to get so much done by then :facepalm:


I booked it back in October, just need to send remaining balance.


----------



## powdub (Oct 27, 2009)

still need to book :facepalm:


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

streetdreams08 said:


> I booked it back in October, just need to send remaining balance.


Ahhh ok.



powdub said:


> still need to book :facepalm:


GET ON IT SON! :laugh:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

3 1/2 months ....


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ThEnergizer said:


> 3 1/2 months ....


4 months, to the day!ish!

i need every day i can between now and then to finish my car!:facepalm:


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

fouckhest said:


> 4 months, to the day!ish!
> 
> i need every day i can between now and then to finish my car!:facepalm:


this...


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

fouckhest said:


> 4 months, to the day!ish!
> 
> i need every day i can between now and then to finish my car!:facepalm:


3 1/2 months 16 days


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ThEnergizer said:


> 3 1/2 months 16 days


:thumbup:

heading out to finish my downpipe tonight....then maybe work on some cold side plumbin eace:


----------



## dmvDANYO (Nov 9, 2009)

ThEnergizer said:


> No more planning.
> City transportation built.
> Helendorf's been booked.
> Mobile Detailer just booked.
> Arrive 3/18, and Depart 3/21.


5/18-5/21*


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

^ woops, yup.


----------



## mr lee (Jan 31, 2005)

*FV-QR*

will be a few of us rolling in from KC. Looking at 5-6 cars / 8-10 people / 14hr drive. Booked a house in the mountains. 

woop.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

mr lee said:


> will be a few of us rolling in from KC. Looking at 5-6 cars / 8-10 people / 14hr drive. Booked a house in the mountains.
> 
> woop.


Going to be a good 10-15 at least from PA


----------



## ninohale (Jun 9, 2010)

mr lee said:


> will be a few of us rolling in from KC. Looking at 5-6 cars / 8-10 people / 14hr drive. Booked a house in the mountains.
> 
> woop.


:thumbup:


----------



## JN2k108 (Jan 21, 2012)

i might go


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

turning 21 the first day of sowo


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

vdubbbgti said:


> turning 21 the first day of sowo



Awwwwh man....drink lots of water, makes the alcoholic vomit come up much easier!


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

vdubbbgti said:


> turning 21 the first day of sowo


I'll be turning 24 that day as well.


----------



## bsA41.8T (Feb 16, 2004)

ill will be at SOWO for my honeymoon...could have a better spot for it


----------



## wwtd (Sep 9, 2011)

I just booked the room. I just hope I have the money i need to finish my car by then. 

I'll C U there. 

eace:


----------



## vdubbbgti (Sep 13, 2008)

GA_wagoneer said:


> I'll be turning 24 that day as well.


 we should go party for it


----------



## mk4boost (Jul 31, 2010)

coming down from Long Island :thumbup: whoop whoop!!


----------



## GA_wagoneer (May 19, 2009)

vdubbbgti said:


> we should go party for it


 I might be getting a cabin. Either way I'm down. I'll buy you a beer.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

105 days, 75 wkdays, 15 weeks, and 3.4 months


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ThEnergizer said:


> 105 days, 75 wkdays, 15 weeks, and 3.4 months


 :banghead::facepalm: 

oh this is going to give me an anxiety attack!!! 

i need to get to work...good thing its the weekend....:wave:


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

I'll be there in either my white '84 Mk1 GTI, or a '75 "swallowtail" Rabbit, depending on if I can get the '75 soon and get working on it. Either way, rooms are booked at the Country Inn, driving 10 hours from Arkansas to get there, and meeting up with a 10+ group of people in Forsyth County to then make the drive into Helen on Friday. 

Can't wait! But soooo much needs to be done :banghead:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

Smooth: No schedule yet?


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

For those coming from the North... Make sure to take a detour to/through Tail of the Dragon. You won't regret it.


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

DUSlider said:


> For those coming from the North... Make sure to take a detour to/through Tail of the Dragon. You won't regret it.


:thumbup: I just saw some show on TV last night talking about the Tail of the Dragon, and I soooo wish I was closer to there so I could drive it 

Perhaps I'll make a special trip one day...


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

DUSlider said:


> For those coming from the North... Make sure to take a detour to/through Tail of the Dragon. You won't regret it.


This :thumbup:

We're coming from New England and will probably make a few runs up there from Helen, GA as well while we're there. It's such a great driving experience


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2006)

Road Boss said:


> Smooth: No schedule yet?


Matt (SMOOTH) and I are going to Helen in a couple of weeks to finalize the details and we'll announce the schedule sometime around Feb 20th.


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

93 days, 67 wkdays, and 13 weeks


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

91cabster said:


> Matt (SMOOTH) and I are going to Helen in a couple of weeks to finalize the details and we'll announce the schedule sometime around Feb 20th.


Ok, I'm relocating and I'm trying to make it!:thumbup:


----------



## Ozzker (Jun 4, 2010)

11 of us in 6 cars cruising from Ontario Canada, Rented a Cabin 5mins from Helen!! :wave:


----------



## fouckhest (May 22, 2003)

ThEnergizer said:


> 93 days, 67 wkdays, and 13 weeks



:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## VR6VR6 (Oct 11, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## fatdubs fatman (Mar 20, 2002)

cant wait! this is going to be fun!


----------



## AudiUrPnts (Apr 12, 2011)

Just booked my room at the Roadway Inn :laugh:


----------



## briggs rabbit (May 20, 2009)

SOWO Virgin. Bringin eurovan mv 3 kids wife and a dog . the train will follow!:what:


----------



## das-yeti (Apr 20, 2003)

This will be my 4th year...will be 14 cars coming from Savannah. Was just in Helen last weekend to pick up the new wheels for the Mrs's R32T from smooth :thumbup:


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

3rd year for me. I don't understand why it's taking so long to get here. Looking forward to my 3 hour drive.:laugh:


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)




----------



## jermdiggy77 (Aug 9, 2007)

bsA41.8T said:


> ill will be at SOWO for my honeymoon...could have a better spot for it


that's justice :thumbup:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

65 days ...


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

ThEnergizer said:


> 65 days ...


 :thumbup:


----------



## baconfenders (Dec 16, 2010)

_DSC0251 by smyrnagti, on Flickr


----------



## Pocket-Rocket-PR (Oct 15, 2005)

COME OOONN!!!!!! SOWO HURRY UP N GET HEEEREEE!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## HeyMayneItsB (Feb 11, 2010)

Pocket-Rocket-PR said:


> COME OOONN!!!!!! SOWO HURRY UP N GET HEEEREEE!!!!:banghead::banghead::banghead:


I agree and disagree. I have soooo much left to do to get my Mk1 ready to even make the 10-hour drive, but time is running out quickly. Definitely looking forward to my 2nd year at SoWo and my Rabbit's first year there (it didn't want to run too well to make it last year).


----------



## dubvinci (Jan 22, 2007)

same here...too much to do on my car and 2 of my friends cars....


----------



## AndrewDaniels (Jul 2, 2011)

I think I can spare 12 hours. :thumbup:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

54 days . . .


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Just Reg and Booked Hotel!*

I just Registered and booked the Hotel...I attend every other Year...so I'm in...:beer:


----------



## ThEnergizer (Mar 19, 2009)

Really 22 days


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

ThEnergizer said:


> Really 22 days


 not ready yet :banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Remounts (Apr 26, 2012)

this is my first time :thumbup:


----------



## csantimays (Nov 21, 2004)

20rabbit08 said:


> not ready yet :banghead::banghead::banghead:


 Better get is together Dan. Need any help with the airline re-route?


----------



## FukenMKIII (Dec 13, 2005)

Im ****ing ready







:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## 20rabbit08 (Feb 23, 2009)

^^^^ that's awesome right there ^^^^


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

20rabbit08 said:


> not ready yet :banghead::banghead::banghead:


neither am I, see you there next week:wave:


----------



## TErak66 (Nov 10, 2007)

4 more days!!!!!!:thumbup:

sent from phone kind of drunk


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

leaving in 2 days 14 hours from now.. :thumbup:


----------



## DownhillA4 (Apr 18, 2008)

meechelle said:


> leaving in 2 days 14 hours from now.. :thumbup:


You meeting up with us in Jersey for the Coolwater Cruise down Wednesday night?


----------



## meechelle (Jul 20, 2009)

DownhillA4 said:


> You meeting up with us in Jersey for the Coolwater Cruise down Wednesday night?


My friends want to leave at 4am Wednesday morning and the goal is to be there by midnight Wednesday


----------

